# Red Green Show



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

OK, why didn't my Canadian friends let me in on this show? I've spent hours and hours watching YouTube videos of this guy. Absolutely hilarious.

Here, Red's mounting tractor tires on a Honda Civic with the "handyman's secret weapon" - duct tape.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Now I've got me some YouTube watchin to do!!! Hea.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

My wife hates the Red Green show. I tell her its a man's show. It used to come on early in the morning. So my wife and I would fight over what was on the tv during breakfast. If I got the control Red Green If she got the control first some soap opera(yuck)


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Long time Red Green fan! "If the ladies don't find you handsome, at least they will find you handy."


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

FRD. Funny Right Dare!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PBS used to air Red Green here. It got a little played out in the last seasons but was absolutely hilarious to start.

I'm a man. And I can change. If I have to. I guess.


----------



## 706D (Jun 8, 2014)

There is no show better than the Red Green Show.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I might be needing to borrow that car to get home tonight


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hands down the funniest man show ever. Watched it from the time I was a little kid lol. If it aint broke your not tryin. Keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Remember, i'm pulling for you.. Were all in this together


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Quando omni flunkus moratati lol


----------

